# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Binaural Beats - THETA, ALPHA, AND DELTA [Download Link]

## Legato

Hello Dreamviews community. I'm not the most skilled LD'er, but I do respect the art. I understand that most people probably have trouble finding good Binaural Beat MP3's so I decided to link an album with high quality binaural beats.

YouTube - Perceptual Elements ( Alpha binaural beats) Unisonic Ascension

That is the best sample I could give you for the album. The songs on the album are almost all 20 minutes or longer.  If you enjoy this music please visit my blog for a more detailed review of the album and the original download link.

Blue Chronicle: Binaural Beats (Album)

I'd appreciate if you visited my blog, but just to avoid any inconvenience, here is a direct download link.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NVBKU2T7

Thank you and I hope you enjoy the music. 

Note: If this is an inappropriate post in any way, I apologize to the moderators and respect any decision made by the admins.

----------


## CeedContra

DLing  :smiley:  Thanks.

----------


## Legato

Np, Hope you enjoy the music. It feels like waking up from a dream after listening to one in the dark.

----------


## Timeless08

what frequencies are you using?

----------


## LSDreamer

Before I listen, any crazy subliminal shit I need to worry [email protected]#  JK, but really o.O     Also What is your policy on spaghetti?    Really kidding on that one.   Agree with timeless though, what frequencies does this put my brain into.

----------


## Legato

Binaural beats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From Wikipedia.

Frequency range 	Name 	Usually associated with:
> 40 Hz 	Gamma waves 	Higher mental activity, including perception, problem solving, fear, and consciousness
13–39 Hz 	Beta waves 	Active, busy or anxious thinking and active concentration, arousal, cognition, and or paranoia
7–13 Hz 	Alpha waves 	Relaxation (while awake), pre-sleep and pre-wake drowsiness
4–7 Hz 	Theta waves 	Dreams, deep meditation/relaxation, REM sleep
< 4 Hz 	Delta waves 	Deep dreamless sleep, loss of body awareness

At the end of each song, it says the name of the wave.

----------


## Timeless08

LSDreamer ,

I wouldnt worry too much about sub messages they have ben proven to be quiet ineffective. you will get a lot more benifit if you are activly trying to entrain.

Legato ,

I have a bit of experience with this type of entrainment. What were you trying to acheive in the tracks? I am always interested in talking with others about the frequencies they have used and what they were trying to achieve and also what program you were using. I have experience with NP2 & 3 MWS, Mind Stero, AVS and a lot of the older versions.

I listened to your alpha track last night , feels like  slow progression, have you used iso tones before?

Looking forward to hearing back from you

R

----------


## Legato

Oh I guess I forgot to mention that I didn't make any of these songs. I'm sorry if any are ineffective, but I found them to be very useful. I know nothing about creating the music, I just enjoy listening to it.

----------

